# Homemade rabbit feed recipe



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I just found a recipe for homemade rabbit feed (http://pan-am.uniserve.com/pg000062.htm). It's a wet mixture that's baked in the oven and then crumbled. Looks like basically just a good alfalfa or high-protein hay mixed with white wheat flour, vitamins, and a source of roughage like rolled oats, bran, etc. 

"With average alfalfa, the results on DM would be about CP= 16.6%, TDN= 68%, Ca= 0.9%, P= 0.48%, ADF= 20%, CF= 17.9%. The flour used is (air-dry basis) CP= 13%, carbohydrates= 71%." I'm not sure what all the abbreviations in the nutritional analysis mean, but it looks like the recipe makes a 16% protein feed. 

I wonder if it's necessary to bake this recipe or if you could feed the hay separately and create a "grain mix" with the vitamins, flour, and grains... Methinks it would lessen the work involved in chopping up the hay and soaking it and all that. 



I started seriously looking at the ingredients in my feed and I was a little surprised because the ingredients are pretty similar to what's in this recipe. Alfalfa, soy and grain byproducts, and vitamins...


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

The website doesnt seem to be available, but I would love to look at the info too.

thegriffiths


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I couldn't get in either until I removed the last part of the link.

Try this and then look for the information you want.

http://pan-am.uniserve.com/

Thanks for posting it, Rabbitgal. I'll definitely be checking it out as soon as I have time.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

The link she posted has an extra character....the *)*

http://pan-am.uniserve.com/pg000062.htm


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Whoops, thanks Linda.  

Sooo, any thoughts on the feed recipe, guys??


----------

